# Divorce in Guam



## cbosco (May 29, 2013)

I am a non-Thai American married to another non-Thai American both living in Thailand. We want a divorce. We were married in the US. Our American marriage is not registered in Thailand so divorce in Thailand is not an option. The divorce will be uncontested. I have heard that Guam is a fairly easy place to get a divorce. Does anyone have experience with Guam divorce: attorneys to recommend or avoid, approximate cost, meeting the 7 day residency requirement? I am especially interested in recommendations about attorneys.


----------

